# Hello from CANADA!!



## Jassy (Oct 31, 2007)

hello,

omg im soo glad to find a forum all about horses! i have been in love with horses since i was a tiny kid, lol and have been riding for 8yrs!  i am new to this forum so i can wait to meet people, i am a bit nervous cause of all those warings of predotors u hear about, so if i seem nervous please dont be affended, thanks can't wait to meet people!


----------



## Jassy (Oct 31, 2007)

*HAPPY HALLOWEEN EVERYONE!*


----------



## horsegal101 (Oct 27, 2007)

glad u joined i just joined a couple of days ago and i love it.i was just as nervous as u were about the preditor thing but since i have joined i LOVE IT.it is nice because u ask any question and u will definitly get an answer.hope u like it here.  

HAPPY HALLOWEEN!


----------



## MissMollyJ (Oct 31, 2007)

I also just joined  But welcome fellow Canadian ... there's lots to learn and lots to see !


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!!


----------

